# Clay Jack-O-Lanterns: The Polymer Approach



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Here are some Jack-O-Lanterns I have made from polymer clay for my groom's table. They are roughly 1" in diameter and hollow to receive LEDs from the dollar store fake tea lights. The ones lit up and just sitting on dismantled tea lights to show the lighting effect.

Medium: CraftSmart polymer clay

The first round. Ignore the 4 left pumpkins as they are a result of my crappy sculpting skills.









The style of sculpted pumpkins I like the most so far.









Two more with lights









two more.....









and the rest that i have to sculpt!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow Lord Homicide, those are great! Are they going to be 'take-away' favors?...and I am guessing an Autumn/Halloween wedding? You are so lucky!!! Combining the two great loves of your life is wonderful. My favorite is the second picture, second from right. He has a certain 'Pumpkinrottish look' to him!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Wow Lord Homicide, those are great! Are they going to be 'take-away' favors?...and I am guessing an Autumn/Halloween wedding? You are so lucky!!! Combining the two great loves of your life is wonderful. My favorite is the second picture, second from right. He has a certain 'Pumpkinrottish look' to him!


It's an after Christmas wedding - so all this crap goes along with my groom's table theme - The Nightmare After Christmas (a pun on the movie ) It will be a different spin than the usual beer, football, ball n chain type groom table. a thread on that is coming


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy smokes, you have quite a few more to do
I like em all & I think it is a great idea for your groom's table! Great job!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Lord Homicide said:


> - so all this crap goes along with my groom's table theme - The Nightmare After Christmas (a pun on the movie


P.S. ...this is not crap...it is really cool stuff....be proud LordH.....


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Cool "crap"! I could use crap like that.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I love those little guys. Nice job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, they're cute


----------



## bmaskmaker (May 6, 2010)

Like them alot! And the 'early sculpting ones' you want us to ignore actually look like real jack-o-lanterns too ... you know, after you've carved them and left them out in for a week or so. 

Great job!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

thanks for the kind words everyone. yes the first couple do have the early rotting look to them which could work. i am really striving to copy the pumpkins in Nightmare Before Christmas. i just don't have that Imagineer skill set i reckon.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

They came out great. That is a lot of pumpkins.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

love those little fellas!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The mini pumpkins are looking great. I like that you made them to fit the tea lights. Looks like you only have about 50 to go.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Spooky1 said:


> The mini pumpkins are looking great. I like that you made them to fit the tea lights. Looks like you only have about 50 to go.


thanks spook... now if i can coerce someone to help me sculpt them


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ah, what cute little creations LordH! That is a groom's table to be proud of you make me want to play with clay now too!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I've never worked with this stuff before... How do you make hollow pumpkins?


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

JustJimAZ said:


> I've never worked with this stuff before... How do you make hollow pumpkins?


here: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=31196


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> ah, what cute little creations LordH! That is a groom's table to be proud of you make me want to play with clay now too!


thank you! just go get some and start fiddling around with it!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

does anyone have any constructive criticism for me?? (via PM of course)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's a Showroom thread - people are not supposed to criticize a prop in Showroom


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> It's a Showroom thread - people are not supposed to criticize a prop in Showroom


oh yeah, oops


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Those little pumpkins are awesome! I like them alot.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

kprimm said:


> Those little pumpkins are awesome! I like them alot.


Hey thanks!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

More progress with pumpkin patch. I need to clean up the faces, put stems on and make them dirty. Below are pics from my album.

The punched face pumpkins









The unpunched face ones









Up close









Up close again


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, pumpkin minions


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Those are so awesome! (and I cant be the only one to think of candy can I?)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

LOL, Draik my first thought was candy, as well. Then I started hearing the theme song from Attack of the Killer Tomatoes. Still, awesome work, LordH!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

*@RoxyBLue, Draik41895, BioHazardCustoms*: Thank y'all for the compliments. I am imagining that if a bag of Brachs pumpkins came to life and killed people, this is what they'd look like.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:LordH, they are really coming along!! I love them so much! I can't wait to seem them all finished! Pumpkins on parade...


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:LordH, they are really coming along!! I love them so much! I can't wait to seem them all finished! Pumpkins on parade...


Hey thanks . I don't know exactly how I should "clean them up" though. I've never worked with polymer clay especially trying to finish it


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Very cool, sooo cute!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Actually I'd say the 5 on the left are far and away the best! Great work!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

You did an awesome job on these!


----------

